
The Big Renewable Lie ( Doc by Michael Moore) - artur_makly
https://youtu.be/Zk11vI-7czE
======
samizdis
This is actually _Planet of the Humans_ , which has been roundly criticised -
and I would say fairly so - in many places. See previous posts such as:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23017344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23017344)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22983743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22983743)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23031911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23031911)

------
artur_makly
this doc illustrates the enormous realities of energy challenges with sober
clarity by Jancovici
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wGt4XwBbCvA&feature=share](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wGt4XwBbCvA&feature=share)

